# His LOLITA has left the building!!!



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

For those of you who have been following my husband's mid life crises, this is HUGE!!! She is GONE and signed the legal papers to not pursue anything, a weight off my shoulders I tell you 

I think right now he is feeling emasculated (he had an ultimatum to fire her or I would file for divorce) and any advice for us both on this would be great.

He has not opened up 100% with "transparency" but I would say 90% and he has made changes and great progress.

Anyway, a victory...baby steps :smthumbup:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you 827 Aug, I'm so proud of him...he got her another, better, job AWAY FROM HIM


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Good for you for standing up for yourself.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank You Turnera,

This whole thing (MLC/EA/whatever) has been something ELSE and I seriously wonder if I could have done it without this place!!!

Things are looking up,

Yogachick


----------



## TooTired (Jul 26, 2010)

Good for you!!! Sound like a major step in the right direction!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Now, what are you doing to take a good hard look at your marriage and what YOU can do to improve it?


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank You Too Tired, this is a HUGE milestone. He put his marriage FIRST, let's hope he keeps doing that


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

turnera said:


> Now, what are you doing to take a good hard look at your marriage and what YOU can do to improve it?


Trying to be the most *positive* & *forgiving* person I can be (atleast when I am with him) without letting him cross any unhealthy boundaries again. He really seems like he needs to be taken care of, almost like I have to be a little bit of a Mother to him....it is what it is....and this Bipolar Express is not for the faint of heart!!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My dad married a woman who took care of him like that. It's what he wanted. He chose her over us after she became a real witch, and on his deathbed said he knew we hated her but he needed her. IMO, some men DO need a replacement for their mom.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

turnera said:


> IMO, some men DO need a replacement for their mom.


Well since our "baby" turns 18 this week, I'm available


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, you think your work is done cos they're 18?!


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

turnera said:


> lol, you think your work is done cos they're 18?!


When they move out there is more time to devote to your husband, no doubt about it. I have a 20 year old, I know


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

True. When we took DD20 to college last year, I didn't know what to do with myself.


----------

